# Info needed!



## stevecin45013 (Feb 11, 2014)

My wife and I have both recently retired. We have been to Cozumel Mexico numerous times diving and absolutely loved it. A few years ago our son met a local, fell in love and moved to Merida to be with her. My wife and I are planning an "extended vacation" there real soon to explore living there. We have MANY QUESTIONS about different things...like we are planning on driving and pulling a trailer with some of our sons and our belongings....we have a dog....just the beginning. Have called consulate in Indpls twice and can't get anyone to return call. Any suggestions? Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Lorij (Jul 8, 2012)

Well first off welcome to the forum, and second wow that's a lot of questions that cover a lot. You should be able to find a lot of answers in La Chatteria and other threads on here. The info the vehicle registration is in there and as far as your pet its simple, you must have a certificate of health from a vet within ten days prior to your visit.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would visit the consulate in person........


----------



## stevecin45013 (Feb 11, 2014)

Have thought of that, just don't want to drive 2 1/2 hrs one way and be told "you need to make an appointment." The reason I am calling them is to make an appointment so wife and I can sit and really go over a list we have made


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

stevecin45013 said:


> Have thought of that, just don't want to drive 2 1/2 hrs one way and be told "you need to make an appointment." The reason I am calling them is to make an appointment so wife and I can sit and really go over a list we have made


They seem to answer E-mails at most Mx. Consulates.

http://consulmex.sre.gob.mx/indianapolis/


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Unless you apply for, and receive residence permit approval from the Mexican Consulate, you will be restricted to a tourist permit for 180 days in Mexico; car & trailer too. There are also customs limits that you should check into, regarding how much and what you may bring in duty free.
Most of the information you need is available online, if you use your search engine, or if you read earlier postings on this and other sites concentrating on living in Mexico. Just be sure you are not confused by different laws from postings before last year or so, as things are different now. Concentrate on the most current postings, or ask specific questions on this thread.
Enjoy.
PS: It is not a cultural imperative for a Mexican to monitor or respond to phone calls or e-mails. Good luck. Face to face is what works best; politely and with lots of smiles and handshakes.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

stevecin45013 said:


> Have thought of that, just don't want to drive 2 1/2 hrs one way and be told "you need to make an appointment." The reason I am calling them is to make an appointment so wife and I can sit and really go over a list we have made


Have you called the central toll free # for making consular appointments in US and Canada? It's 1-877-MEXITEL. (1-877-639-4835) This is on the website for the Mexican Consulate in Indianapolis as the method to book an appointment. 

Some consulates are enabled for on-line booking through the website:

Log in - Sistema de Administración de citas

but I didn't see it mentioned on the website of the consulate in Indianapolis. I've used it for the Mexican consulate in Toronto a few times - easy to use and I've always gotten an appointment the next business day.

I also must mention that the service we've gotten at the Consulate in Toronto has been both excellent and efficient.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

ojosazules11 said:


> Have you called the central toll free # for making consular appointments in US and Canada? It's 1-877-MEXITEL. (1-877-639-4835) This is on the website for the Mexican Consulate in Indianapolis as the method to book an appointment.
> 
> Some consulates are enabled for on-line booking through the website:
> 
> ...


On their website, that I posted above, the Mexican Consulate in Indianapolis has a link for appointments [Citas] . When I went there it had appointments available through Mexitel since March 11th. 2011. Contact [Contacto] E-mail was there also.

It appears you have to use the Mexitel system for appointments now.


----------

